# Plantage, Plantage,Plantage!



## REPRO06 (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps sans rien avoir changé sur mon IMac 20' première génération, j'ai des plantages systématiques 

Je m'explique: au bout d'un moment d'utilisation, l'image se met à bouger (onduler), les couleurs changent (on dirait comme une légère solarisation) puis tout se fige et le rectangle noir demandant de redémarrer apparait.
Si on laisse faire, quelques secondes plus tard, le ventilateur se met a accélérer et devient très bruyant.

J'ai amené la bête dans un Apple Center à Nice, ils l'ont gardé 15 jours l'ont fait tourné, ont lu des DVD, et on me dit que tout à fonctionné normalement.

Ramené chez moi, le problème continue et semble même s'accélérer.
Pensant à un problème de périphérique, j'ai tout débranché: même problème.
J'ai débranché le téléphone sans fil récent pensant à des possibles ondes néfastes sans plus de succès, même chose avec la Livebox.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire car l'appareil est devenu inutilisable.

Si quelqu'un à une idée sur le sujet, je suis preneur.
Sinon, il va me falloir chercher un exorciseur.

Merci à vous de m'avoir lu.


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Avril 2009)

C'est un first-gen (sans iSight) ?

Sinon les iMac G5 sont sujets à des problème graphique à cause des condensateurs de la carte mère qui gonflent, tu peut les remplacer toi même. Pour le savoir il faut le démonter siffle et regarder l'état des condensateur, si le dessus est gonflé, il faut les changés (cherche sur le net il y a plein de tutorials)

Avant Apple prenait ça en garantie mais le programme à fermer le 15 décembre dernier

Regarde si ton Serial Number correspond avec cela, et tu pourras peut être t'arranger avec Apple :



> Pour être éligible, il faudra satisfaire une série d'exigences. D'une part, correspondre aux numéros de série W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx, QP435xxxxxx - QP522xxxxxx, CK435xxxxxx - CK522xxxxxx ou YD435xxxxxx - YD522xxxxxx. Ensuite, souffrir effectivement de problème vidéo, d'affichage brouillé voire n'avoir aucune alimentation ou aucune vidéo. Le programme d'extension de réparation concerne approximativement la période s'étendant de septembre 2004 à juin 2005, sur des machines équipées de processeurs 1.6GHz ou 1.8GHz G5, et avec des écrans de 17 ou 20 pouces.



Sinon j'ai trouvé une news de macgé (tutorial) :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante

Enfin ce sujet à été traiter des milliers de fois

Voila

PS : Je crois que ma réponse est complète la, non ?


----------



## REPRO06 (17 Avril 2009)

Merci Olmac!

Ca c'est de la réponse. C'est fouillé, détaillé, complet.
Bravo et merci.
Je vais ouvrir pour contrôler ces p.......s de condos, et j'espère les voir bien gonflés.

Encore merci pour ta rapidité, ta compétence et ta disponibilité.

Yves.


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Avril 2009)

Mais de rien, tiens nous au courent


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2009)

REPRO06 a dit:


> et le rectangle noir demandant de redémarrer apparait


kernel panic
=> rapport dans la console
(panic.log)

A analyser
dont les lignes dependancy dependancies


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Avril 2009)

Oui pascalformac à raison tu peut poster le panic.log mais dans ton cas c'est sur à 99% que c'est la carte graphique


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2009)

très probable mais si c'est ca, ce sera confirmé via les lignes usuelles du panic.log en cas de souci carte


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Avril 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord, post ton panic.log

Juste une précision : 





> Les fichiers de log sont dans le dossier (disque système)_/Bibliothèque/Logs/_ , et le fichier qui devrait t'intéresser est _panic.log_ , que tu peux lire avec TextEdit.


C'est peut être plus simple 

Par contre peut être qu'il pourras pas car si on lit son premier post :



> Je ne sais plus quoi faire car l'appareil est devenu inutilisable.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2009)

quand on clique panic.log ca s'ouvre...

dans la console

( et c'est copiable de là)


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Avril 2009)

As OK merci pour l'info (en faite mes macs marchent tellement bien que j'ai pas de KP 
J'en ai eu ne seul mais depuis j'ai réinstallé OS X donc le panic.log à disparu ... En plus c'était de ma faute car j'avais la porte de mon Powermac ouvert et je l'ai fermée fort (un peu trop ) et là "You need to restart your computer, hold down the power button for severals seconds or press the restart button" (la vache je connais la phrase par coeur ... en Anglais en plus )

Bon aller j'arrête de raconter ma vie là ... fin du HS


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2009)

oh tu sais 
moi je l'ai appris en aidant les autres


pas de KP en des années comme la majorité

jusqu'à un jour où j'en ai eu un

(dont je garde précieusement le fichier et emplacement à des fins pédagogiques)


----------



## REPRO06 (20 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Après la réponse super détaillée de Oldmac, je suis rentré chez moi plein d'espoir: 
(Je vous écris avec un pC de mon atelier, snif j'ai honte)
J'ai donc ouvert mon IMac pour contrôler les condos qui hélas m'ont apparus très normaux.
J'ai passé un coup de disque de contrôle Apple; l'opération complète a duré une heure, et les rapport indique que tout est OK ????
Au  bout de 20 minutes, j'ai cru que tout allait s'arrêter quand l'écran a commencé à danser, mais finalement c'est allé jusqu'au bout.
Ce soir je vais tenter de copier le "panic.log"
A demain.
Et ... merci


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Avril 2009)

Sinon tu as regardé le numéro de série ???:



> Pour être éligible, il faudra satisfaire une série d'exigences. D'une part, correspondre aux numéros de série W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx, QP435xxxxxx - QP522xxxxxx, CK435xxxxxx - CK522xxxxxx ou YD435xxxxxx - YD522xxxxxx. Ensuite, souffrir effectivement de problème vidéo, d'affichage brouillé voire n'avoir aucune alimentation ou aucune vidéo. Le programme d'extension de réparation concerne approximativement la période s'étendant de septembre 2004 à juin 2005, sur des machines équipées de processeurs 1.6GHz ou 1.8GHz G5, et avec des écrans de 17 ou 20 pouces.



T'as testé la ram ?

Sinon je pense à un problème de carte graphique à cout sur, malheureusement elle est intégré à la carte mère. 

Vu que tu l'a démonté, tu as bien enlevé la poussière ?


----------



## REPRO06 (21 Avril 2009)

Salut Oldmac,

Non je n'ai aps démonté la CM, j'ai fuste ouvert le Mac, les condos sont alors visibles.
J'ai fait le test complet, donc y compris la mémoire.
hier soir je suis allé à la pêche dans le "panic.log"
J'ai copié le contenu des 2 derniers plantages (je ne veux pas encombrer avec la totalité, il y en a un paquet!):
Sat Apr 18 14:56:34 2009




Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x00000000421D834E PC=0x0000000000BCF464
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x00F3F000)
      PC=0x00BCF464; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x421D834E; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00BCF44C; R1=0x1786B960; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
         0x00BD0F28 0x00BCFFA0 0x00BD605C 0x00BD5C08 0x00BD3534 0x00BD3760 0x00BB9088 0x0027E650 
         0x00280324 0x0007AC48 0x00021668 0x0001BCE8 0x0001C0F0 0x00094318 0x0222FD00 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0xBFFFE990

      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.GeForce(3.4.2)@0xbb2000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.4)@0x398000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.3.5)@0x436000
            dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(3.4.2)@0x46c000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.3.5)@0x456000
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x00F3F000)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x29ADD500)
      PC=0x90007878; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x00289000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x900073F8; R1=0xBFFFE990; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0:
Wed Mar 30 20:11:17 PST 2005; root:xnu/xnu-517.12.7.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC


panic(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00083498 0x0008397C 0x0001EDA4 0x00090C38 0x0009402C 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x00F3F000)
      PC=0x00BCF464; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x421D834E; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00BCF44C; R1=0x1786B960; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
         0x00BD0F28 0x00BCFFA0 0x00BD605C 0x00BD5C08 0x00BD3534 0x00BD3760 0x00BB9088 0x0027E650 
         0x00280324 0x0007AC48 0x00021668 0x0001BCE8 0x0001C0F0 0x00094318 0x0222FD00 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0xBFFFE990

      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.GeForce(3.4.2)@0xbb2000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.4)@0x398000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.3.5)@0x436000
            dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(3.4.2)@0x46c000
            depende`
*********

Mon Apr 20 08:59:30 2009




Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x000000004229034E PC=0x0000000000BCF84C
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x2DE3FC80)
      PC=0x00BCF84C; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x4229034E; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00BCF834; R1=0x17A13C60; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
         0x00BC43A0 0x00BBA8E4 0x00281008 0x0007B320 0x00021668 0x0001BCE8 0x0001C0F0 0x00094318 
         0x00690063 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0xBFFED1B0

      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.GeForce(3.4.2)@0xbb2000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.4)@0x398000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.3.5)@0x436000
            dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(3.4.2)@0x46c000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.3.5)@0x456000
         com.apple.NVDAResman(3.4.2)@0x46c000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.4)@0x398000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(1.3.5)@0x436000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(1.3.5)@0x456000
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2DE3FC80)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x2E226A00)
      PC=0x90007878; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0x013BD000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x900073F8; R1=0xBFFED1B0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0:
Wed Mar 30 20:11:17 PST 2005; root:xnu/xnu-517.12.7.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC


panic(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00083498 0x0008397C 0x0001EDA4 0x00090C38 0x0009402C 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2DE3FC80)
      PC=0x00BCF84C; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x4229034E; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00BCF834; R1=0x17A13C60; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
         0x00BC43A0 0x00BBA8E4 0x00281008 0x0007B320 0x00021668 0x0001BCE8 0x0001C0F0 0x00094318 
         0x00690063 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0xBFFED1B0

      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.GeForce(3.4.2)@0xbb2000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(1.4)@0x398000
            dependency: com.app
*********
Incomprehensible pour moi...

Merci de tes lumières si tu détectes quelque chose qui éclaici l'horizon que j'imagine bien sombre pour l'instant.

Et encore une x merci pour ta disponibilité.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2009)

l'important  sont les lignes dependencies dependency

  (mal recopiées il en manque des bouts, , recopier toutes ces parties là)

mais  même avec ce qu'on voit déjà 
t'as clairement un souci materiel avec au minimum  la carte graphique ou sa gestion


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Avril 2009)

Fait un reset SMU et teste les barrettes de ram une à une (le AHT détecte pas tout !)

Avec ce que je vois je te dirais la carte graphique (regarde entre les lignes dependencies)



> Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
> *com.apple.GeForce(3.4.2)*@0xbb2000 *-> Driver (Kext) carte graphique*
> dependency: com.apple.iokit.*IOPCIFamily*(1.4)@0x398000 *-> Gestion alimentation*
> dependency: com.apple.iokit.*IOGraphicsFamily*(1.3.5)@0x436000 *-> Carte graphique*
> ...




Le mot Nvidia revient souvent, donc pour moi t'es condos sont mort mais bon si tu ne vois rien ... As tu regardé si is avait pas gonflé parle bas (bout proche de la cm) ? Sinon un seul suffit à tout faire déconner


----------



## REPRO06 (22 Avril 2009)

Salut à tous,

_"Fais un reset SMU et teste les barrettes de ram une à une (le AHT détecte pas tout !)"_

OK, mais comment est-ce qu'on fait ça?

Merci....


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2009)

le reset est un procedé different par modele

( bouton  PMU  Power Management Unit (_PMU_)


c'est dans ta doc papier ou dans l'aide  ( mac ou chez Apple , par modele)


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Avril 2009)

@ Pascalformac : Sur les iMac G5 c'est pas la PMU mais la SMU, (c'est la même chose, la puce SMU est plus récente c'est tout).

Voila le lien pour le reset SMU :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1767?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2009)

exact  c'est la même fonction sous divers noms


----------



## REPRO06 (23 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Reset effectué (2 fois), et toujours même Pb.
Je n'ai pas testé les mémoires, ne sachant pas comment faire.
???????????????
Merci.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Avril 2009)

içi http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/imacG5_17inch_memory.pdf

Pour tester t'en enlève une 2 deux tu démarre et tu regarde si ça plante, tu fait ça avec les 2 barrettes

Voila


----------



## REPRO06 (29 Avril 2009)

Me revoila,

J'ai testé les mémoires qui paraissent bonnes.
Je ne peux pas trouver le numéro de série, car la carte mère a été changée (gratuitement) il y a un peu moins de 2 ans, et il ne s'affiche plus qd je double clique.
je vais donc demander à Apple de revoir ça... on peut toujours réver.

Il arrive parfois que tout fonctionne pendant quelques temps, mais c'est très rare.

Je crois que je dois remercier Oldmac, il a fait son possible et m'a consacré du temps.

A bientôt.


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Avril 2009)

Mais de rien , le forum est fait pour ça, lâche pas l'affaire, pour moi le problème est lié au condensateur tu devrait les changer voir içi  : http://outwest.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=3506375&sid-91230=b11204d0fcd2ac1acfde2645af689b81

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante

Sinon insiste bien auprès d'Apple  tu pourras toujours obtenir quelque chose je pense

Voila

PS Tu compte en faire quoi de ton iMac ?


----------



## REPRO06 (7 Juin 2009)

Salut Oldmac,

me revoilou.
j'ai ramené mon mac dans 1 Apple center, et ils ont finalement identifié la panne: Carte Mère!!
avec devis de près de 600 &#8364;...
j'ai appelé Apple, 1 demi heure de discussion, menace de me convertir PC après 4 machines successives, et là miracle on me propose de prendre en charge la carte, avec à ma charge la MO, soit environ 135&#8364;.
J'ai refusé et j'attends la réponse (on m'a demandé d'envoyer par mail les numéros de série de mes macs successifs!!!)
wait and see, je te tiens au courant, réponse demain.
Salut.


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2009)

Salut ah bah c'est une bonne nouvelle ça !


----------



## REPRO06 (15 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous,
J'ai enfin résolu le problème, mais ça a duré des semaines, et des discussions, et des palabres, et des trucs de marchands de tapis, je me croyais aux souks.
Finalement j'ai dù payer la MO (126 ).
Je suis gavé d'Apple, et je n'aurais pas un autre Mac.
Celui-ci qui est le 5ème sera le dernier, et à la prochaine panne, direction PC.
Grand merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé sur ce forum.
yves.


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Juillet 2009)

Je te comprends c'est sûr que ça énerve que Apple sois si chiant pour des défauts assez connus. Bon après retourner sur PC ... C'est peut être pas la meilleur solution mais bon 

A+ sur le forum


----------



## alaincha (17 Juillet 2009)

REPRO06 a dit:


> ça a duré des semaines



Il me semble pourtant que *oldmac* t'a orienté dès sa première réponse vers la solution.

ça n'a duré que trois heures.


----------

